# USB sound and Windows 7



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

What is the recommended external USB sound solution these days for which there are Win 7 drivers. My SB MP3+ has a Vista driver, but it for some strange reason doesn't enable Line In and Line Out and I'd like something that works on both Vista and Win 7.

TIA!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh, I thought Vista drivers were supposed to work with Windows 7. 

We've had almost zero discussion about Windows 7 and soundcards here yet, but anything that I've read says Vista drivers should be fine - apparently not in your case.

brucek


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

brucek said:


> Huh, I thought Vista drivers were supposed to work with Windows 7.
> 
> We've had almost zero discussion about Windows 7 and soundcards here yet, but anything that I've read says Vista drivers should be fine - apparently not in your case.
> 
> brucek


Well, at this point, I'd be happy if the Vista driver worked with Vista. I have completely uninstalled - driver cleaner and all - two times and reinstalled and still no Line In and Line Out. They are marked as "not available."

I guess I am looking for someone to tell me that theirs works with Vista, or it didn't and they did this or that and now it works. 

I am not so sure that all Vista drivers work with Win 7 RC.


----------

